

Ask HN: Where should I post an RFP for tech project? - rockfile4

I have a ~4 week tech project I am looking to staff with a developer. Any good ideas of where to post other than elance?<p>I would really like to hire someone local - NYC.<p>I am not looking to find cheapest but best - ~$75/hr.<p>Thx
======
razasaeed
You can always try odesk.com or some other sites as well or you can check out
www.confiz.com (Disclosure: I run this company and we consider ourselves to be
pretty good)

~~~
petervandijck
I'm sure you're good, but the writing on your site is terrible. Just from
scanning a random paragraph on this page
<http://www.confiz.com/company/engagement-models>:

"We follow strict non-disclosure policies at Confiz which makes us credible."
=> that doesn't make any sense. How does a non-disclosure policy make you
credible? Credible in what?

"Therefore we stand truly commited to delivering quality on time." Spelling
mistake: "committed". Plus, _everyone_ says that. That doesn't mean anything
if you just state it like that without proof or explanation.

"There are two ways in which we work with our clients" => and you go on to
list three!

And that's just 1 random paragraph. In short, spend some time on the writing,
or hire someone, or remove some of it. A native English speaker (which I'm
guessing you're not? I'm not.) will be turned off by this.

------
mattculbreth
Craigslist is good for this kind of thing

